# CLASSIC STYLE C.C. 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

IT'S ON AGAIN OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE IN CORONA, CALIFORNIA LAST YEAR WAS A GREAT SUCCESS LET'S MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER ONE, IT'S FOR THE LESS UNFORTUNATE KIDS THAT LIVE IN THE BARRIO'S IN CORONA AND HAVE NO CHRISTMAS CAUSE OF NOT HAVING PARENTS OR NO DAD'S BUT IT'S FOR A GREAT CAUSE, IT'S FROM 9:00AM TO 5:00PM WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF BIKE'S AND OTHER STUFF FROM OUR SPONSORS LAMPPOST PIZZA WILL BE HAVING DISCOUNTS ON PIZZA AND BEER AND ALL YOUR FAVORITE TEAMS WILL BE PLAYING THAT DAY NICE SPOT TO WATCH YOUR RAIDERS OR ANY TEAM NICE HD TV'S IT'S GOING DOWN NOVEMEBER 25TH 2012 SO IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANYTHING CALL PAUL (951)-452-0481 FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON THANKS GUY'S CLASSIC STYLE TO THE TOP


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE BUMP


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT FOR A GOOD TOY DRIVE... THAT PIZZA IS DAMN GOOD TOO!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

..........:biggrin:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD TOY DRIVE... THAT PIZZA IS DAMN GOOD TOO!!!


THANKS BRO HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE ENJOYING THOSE GOOD ASS PIZZA'S LOL THANKS FOR THE BUMP DOGGY


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 542819
> ..........:biggrin:


THATS RIGHT LOL


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 542820


SAW YOUR RIDE AT THE ROUTE 66 LOOKING GOOD DOGGY LOVE THAT 64 RAG:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> SAW YOUR RIDE AT THE ROUTE 66 LOOKING GOOD DOGGY LOVE THAT 64 RAG:thumbsup:


THANX CARNAL... SAME TO YOU AND ALL THE RIDES IN YOUR CLUB!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> THANX CARNAL... SAME TO YOU AND ALL THE RIDES IN YOUR CLUB!!!


THANKS DOGGY LET US KNOW WHEN U WANNA COME TO OUR MEETING TO CHECK US OUT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

to the top


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

What if we don't wanna see the Raider game?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What if we don't wanna see the Raider game?


Then leave your ass at home. Just kidding homie. .RAIDER NATION. Cholo your a firme dj. This is Ray from ROYAL FAMILIA / ROYAL HYDRAULICS, we had a good time last year. Let me know if you guys need anything. Maybe I can give up a set of molded upper A-arms with new bushings and unbreakable ball joints. Let me know you guys.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Then leave your ass at home. Just kidding homie. .RAIDER NATION. Cholo your a firme dj. This is Ray from ROYAL FAMILIA / ROYAL HYDRAULICS, we had a good time last year. Let me know if you guys need anything. Maybe I can give up a set of molded upper A-arms with new bushings and unbreakable ball joints. Let me know you guys.


Send a pm to Paul with the offer or just bring the donation with you on that day. " HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS" !!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Then leave your ass at home. Just kidding homie. .RAIDER NATION. Cholo your a firme dj. This is Ray from ROYAL FAMILIA / ROYAL HYDRAULICS, we had a good time last year. Let me know if you guys need anything. Maybe I can give up a set of molded upper A-arms with new bushings and unbreakable ball joints. Let me know you guys.


for sure raymond last year was a good toy drive and thank you once again :thumbsup:for your support much love royal hydraulics and royal familia cc i will hit you up this week bro


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What if we don't wanna see the Raider game?


we will see you there mike u did a real good job last year


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP FOR A GOODTIME


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

THIS WAS FROM LAST YEAR TOY DRIVE MOVIN VIOLATION TOOK THESE PICS MovinViolation.com/gallery


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: will be there!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Last year you all helped fill up one Police SUV full of toys. Can we fill up 2 SUV's this year?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! LATIN LUXURY CC WE B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES !!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: will be there!!!


thanks jose see u guys there


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!! LATIN LUXURY CC WE B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES !!!!


thanks latin luxury for your support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This place DOES have some bomb ass pizza!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This place DOES have some bomb ass pizza!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This place DOES have some bomb ass pizza!!


and last year was a great turn out let's have a goodtime this year guy's:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT WHER'S EVERYBODY AT?


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

SOUNDS GOOD PAUL, FAMILY AFFAIR WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.... uffin:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

49 FLEETLINE said:


> SOUNDS GOOD PAUL, FAMILY AFFAIR WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.... uffin:


thanks guys ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

What"s up classis style me and the familia will be there to support.......


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CADDY EXTRA said:


> What"s up classis style me and the familia will be there to support.......


thanks alex ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


thanks sporty


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! Latin luxury cc will b there to support !!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!! Latin luxury cc will b there to support !!


thanks latin luxury cc its a month away cant wait


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! 4 The Kid's


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks for the bump greg and latin luxury ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> thanks sporty


U know it homies ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

to the top for a goodtime


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks guys let us make it a good turn out its for a good cause


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Firme!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG CS


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site. good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

orangecountyjay said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG CS


thanks jay see you guy"s there steven said he is going to have rocky dennis there lol


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

LAUGHING BOY said:


>


what's up lil jesse hope to see the rose out there last year you wanted to bring it, if you bring it put a display out there to show it was on chico and the man alot of people from corona remember ur dad's ride from that show and blvd nights hope you can bring it ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

LOODOG46 said:


> :thumbsup:


whats up dogg long time no see or hear how you and your wife?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Post up a flier homie.


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

What up Pauly Impalas will be in the house but i have a question? we give free menudo out at our event does that mean we get free pizza at urs :bowrofl:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Post up a flier homie.


will do raymond just need a scanner to scan it :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

orangecountyjay said:


> What up Pauly Impalas will be in the house but i have a question? we give free menudo out at our event does that mean we get free pizza at urs :bowrofl:


we'll think about it lol and if you buy the beer's


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

traffictowing said:


> BUMP!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STYLISTICS CC:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> T T T


THANKS FOR THE BUMP DANNY:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY CC :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP TRAFFIC B.C. TTT


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks for the bump guy's ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

some of the scooters and pogo sticks we will be raffling off at our toy drive when you donate a boy or girl toy and there is more bike's we will be raffling off also thanks to some of our sponsors ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

AND WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF SHOCK TOP BUCKETS OF BEER FROM MY BROTHER


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

CAN I ROLL IN THIS TO THE TOY-DRIVE INSTEAD OF A LO-LO???


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt cant wait


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 565225
> CAN I ROLL IN THIS TO THE TOY-DRIVE INSTEAD OF A LO-LO???


forsure it's open to everything bro


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

AND BIG PROP'S TO RAYMOND FROM ROYAL HYDRAULICS FOR DONATING TWO PAIRS OF EXTENDED A-ARMS THAT WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF THANKS RAY REALLY APPERCIATE IT TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

rlowrod said:


> :wave:


WHAT'S CRACKING MIKE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T T T for a good cause *:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *T T T for a good cause *:thumbsup:


that's right danny boy you how we roll


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TO THE TOP


BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> BACK TO THE TOP


thanks traffic c.c. hope to see you homies there ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

What up paul, you taking your 70?


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> What up paul, you taking your 70?


yea bro but parking it far from the club lol under construction  its not classic style material yet


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> yea bro but parking it far from the club lol under construction  its not classic style material yet


Cool, yeah I can't wait to see the paint job ur homeboy is gonna do on it!

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Cool, yeah I can't wait to see the paint job ur homeboy is gonna do on it!
> 
> Ttt


it wont be ready by then bro


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> it wont be ready by then bro


Oh I know dog.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> thanks traffic c.c. hope to see you homies there ttt



TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

just added to the list of raffles my bro got 2 la clipper tickets that include free parking.... the seating are section 7 row 10


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

PAUL CLASSIC STYLE C.C YOUR INVITE 










Holiday Toy Drive Car & Motorcycle & Bicycle Show At Bowlium Lanes 4666 Holt Ave Montclair 91763 Between Central Ave & Ramona Ave Near Monte Vista Ave Saturday November 17 12pm-5pm Come Watch USC & UCLA Game, Food Inside Dinner Cafe , Video Arcade Games Area , Huge Parking Lot , FREE For The Public , Bring New Unwraped Toys to Donate Rain Or Shine
Luis 909-248-5665 Or Elaine 909-631-5189


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP for the _CLASSIC STYLE homies_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Qvo homies


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

come and get those clipper tickets..they we be raffled at our toy drive


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG will try to be there again this year!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will have a free cd for every twin size blanket or bigger that you bring to my booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this winter season. Please wash the blanket before donating it, thanks.


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like it is going to be a Nice weekend.Mendoza Sno Cones will be there.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP for the _CLASSIC STYLE homies_ :thumbsup:


thanks danny boy for the bump ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Qvo homies


orale whats crackin sporty? see you homies there


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> GTG will try to be there again this year!


COOL THANKS AL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

tropicalpunch said:


> Looks like it is going to be a Nice weekend.Mendoza Sno Cones will be there.


WHATS UP ROBERT AND YES IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE WEEKEND REAL HOT TOO TTT CANT WAIT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RICHARD TTMFT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


Q'VO MARK THANKS FOR STOPPING BY AND BUMPING US UP WE WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY AND BRING THAT BAD ASS 58 TO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> Q'VO MARK THANKS FOR STOPPING BY AND BUMPING US UP WE WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY AND BRING THAT BAD ASS 58 TO


ITS ON THE OPERATING TABLE GETTING A TUMMY TUCK BUT WE WILL BE THERE PAUL AND CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for everyone that brings a blanket twin size or bigger to the Dj booth. We are trying to raise 500 blankets for the omeless this winter season. Please wash blankets before donating them.mthanks.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT for a great cause!:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ITS ON THE OPERATING TABLE GETTING A TUMMY TUCK BUT WE WILL BE THERE PAUL AND CLASSIC STYLE


damn hope she's ok well we will see you there mark ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free cd for everyone that brings a blanket twin size or bigger to the Dj booth. We are trying to raise 500 blankets for the omeless this winter season. Please wash blankets before donating them.mthanks.


cool see you there sir mike


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

guss68imp said:


> TTT for a great cause!


what's up guss that's right bro see you there homie:thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

I KNOW WE GOT ALOT OF LAKER FAN'S OUT THERE BUT WOULDNT IT BE NICE TO WIN THESE TICKETS THAT WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF SUNDAY GOOD SEATS AND A PARKING PASS


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP CLASSIC STYLE GETTING DOWN


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

STYLISTICS I.E WILL BE THEIR


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you donate. Trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless, and I have only 8 toy drives in which to do it. Please wash blankets before donating them. Thanx in advance.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you donate. Trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless, and I have only 8 toy drives in which to do it. Please wash blankets before donating them. Thanx in advance.



Please bring a new or used blanket and get a FREE cd, thanks.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free CDs for every blanket that you bring to the Dj booth. Please wash the blanket before donating it, thanks.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:wave:


sup homes, how you been? uffin:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Dropped off the LoLow at Brians shop yesterday hope to have it back by Friday to clean her up before ur show dogg!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket that you bring to the Dj booth. Please wash the blanket before donating it, thanks.


No limit...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket that you bring to the Dj booth. Please wash the blanket before donating it, thanks.



Sleeping bags included...


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> sup homes, how you been? uffin:


Sup mike ? I'm cool bro, how about you ? Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family .


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Danee08 said:


> Sup mike ? I'm cool bro, how about you ? Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family .



Ready for Sunday...bring a blanket.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BLACK FRIDAY *BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket that you bring to the Dj booth. Please wash the blanket before donating it, thanks.



Yes sir...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket that you bring to the Dj booth. Please wash the blanket before donating it, thanks.



See everyone tomorrow...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Less than 24 hrs away...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:_TO THE TOP _:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way ...


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm here, where r u?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Classic Style got down with their lineup! Great show, lots of nice rides, perfect weather too!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

A couple more.


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

IMPALAS OC HAD A BLAST AS USUAL WITH THE HOMIES FROM CS GOOD TURN OUT FELLAS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice show! Beautiful Day!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

orangecountyjay said:


> IMPALAS OC HAD A BLAST AS USUAL WITH THE HOMIES FROM CS GOOD TURN OUT FELLAS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


THANKS JAY AND IMPALAS CC FOR COMING AND YOUR WIFEY WON THE THE 50/50 CONGRATS GUYS


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> Nice show! Beautiful Day!


THANKS AL FOR COMING OUT NICE TALKING TO YOU


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Classic Style got down with their lineup! Great show, lots of nice rides, perfect weather too!


THANKS RICHARD FOR COMING OUT HPE YOU HAD A GOODTIME AND THANKS FOR THE PICTURES BROTHER


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

orangecountyjay said:


> IMPALAS OC HAD A BLAST AS USUAL WITH THE HOMIES FROM CS GOOD TURN OUT FELLAS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


I would of had a blast too if I would have won the 50/50... I gotta work for mine.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WANT'S TO THANKS ALL THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME TO SUPPORT OUR TOY DRIVE IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES AND WE WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN NEXT YEAR BUT GOD BLESS YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I would of had a blast too if I would have won the 50/50... I gotta work for mine.


I HEAR YOU ON THAT DJ MIKEY MIKE


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

I had a blast, lots of nice cars, it was a beautiful day, and it made my vacation even that much better. Gracias Classic Style C.C for hosting a good time.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME, GREAT SHOW... THANX "CLASSIC STYLE C.C"


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> I had a blast, lots of nice cars, it was a beautiful day, and it made my vacation even that much better. Gracias Classic Style C.C for hosting a good time.


GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE CC HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT OUR NEXT SHOW OR TOY DRIVE


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME, GREAT SHOW... THANX "CLASSIC STYLE C.C"
> View attachment 573371


THANKS BRO GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME DID YOU ENJOY THE PIZZA BROTHER?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


>


Which one of you is going to pay for those drinks...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

STYLISTICS I.E HAD A GOOD TIME GREAT TURN OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..:thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E HAD A GOOD TIME GREAT TURN OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..:thumbsup:


x68 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> THANKS BRO GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME DID YOU ENJOY THE PIZZA BROTHER?


LOL... HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT TOY DRIVE PAUL AND CLASSIC STYLE THAT LAMP POST PIZZA IS GOOD AND THE SNO CONES MAN


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E HAD A GOOD TIME GREAT TURN OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..:thumbsup:


THANKS STYLISTICS C.C. FOR YOUR SUPPORT GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

***** 63 said:


> x68 :thumbsup:


HEY BRO LOVE THAT 68 OF YOURS REAL CLEAN THANKS FOR COMING BRO


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GREAT TOY DRIVE PAUL AND CLASSIC STYLE THAT LAMP POST PIZZA IS GOOD AND THE SNO CONES MAN


THANKS MARK AND TRAFFIC C.C. FOR COMING GLAD YOU ENJOYED THE PIZZA AND SNO CONES


----------

